# Break Dancing Robot - CREEPY!  Video



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 12, 2010)

http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/12/manoi-go-break-dancing-robot-blows-our-minds/

You have got to see this!  I wonder if these robots could be programmed to do kata?


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 13, 2010)

Probably... what is scary, creepy about this is the continual advancement of these MACHINES and their increasing flexibility and ability to mimic human movement and inevitably their inclusion into our homes and our lives and our work environments. Probably starting out as helpers for severely disabled individuals and then lesser disabled and then going on to help regular folk like maids or janitorial servants and so on... My job as a tour guide could easily be done by a robot and with the right programming could infuse the humor and ability to answer random questions like I do. 
Maybe I'm getting _too_ paranoid and read too much Bradbury (I-Robot) and watched too many James Cameron movies (Terminator series) but we keep going this way... well... it could very well happen. Of course not with self-aware cpu's and etc. but maliciously programmed robot cpu's run by one person or group. True it would take TONS of money to make an army of these things but ... still... I can't shake the feeling off no matter how I try to say I'm being paranoid.


----------



## seasoned (Jan 13, 2010)

Could people be obsolete someday??


----------



## Carol (Jan 13, 2010)

I'll take three of them.  I'd like a regular one, then I'd like a larger one that is big enough to change the catbox, then I'd like a third that's dexterous enough to code Perl scripts for me.  Do you take paypal?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 13, 2010)

seasoned said:


> Could people be obsolete someday??


 
No but if you are a dancer for rap videos you should be afraid...very afraid


----------



## zDom (Jan 13, 2010)

Nah, that's not creepy.

CREEPY = Robot technology + Realdolls


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 13, 2010)

MA-Caver said:


> too[/I] paranoid and read too much Bradbury (I-Robot) quote]
> 
> Asimov....
> Not that Bradbury isn't also a great writer, but there will never be another Asimov.


----------

